# Aruba car rental



## erm (Jul 25, 2016)

Has anyone used Budget? The most recommended company, Tropic, had no availability, so I went with the smallest available from Budget which is supposed to be a Hyundai Accent or similar.  There are 3 adults traveling.  Do you think we'll be able to upgrade if the car is too small?  This is our first rip to Aruba (December 1-8) and we are hoping for a great first experience.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 25, 2016)

We've used Budget and Hertz a few times and never had a problem with either. We never upgraded so I can't give u info about that. I've rented an Accent in Aruba with 4 adults and it was fine. Luggage was an issue though as the trunk is kind of small. I think a carry on or two shared the backseat with our passengers,lol. With three U should be ok.


----------



## Fredward (Jul 25, 2016)

We're going down 11/27 and hadn't tried to book anything yet.  When we saw that Tropic already had no availability, I checked with Royal, which we've used for the past two visits.  We had no problem getting the car of our choice- a Camry- as we have 4 adults.  Our friends tend to bring a lot of "stuff" and we've had trunk problems even with full size cars in various locations.  :annoyed:
I think you could have difficulty if you need to upgrade at the airport.  There is a relatively small area at the airport for rental car pickups and whichever onsite agencies we've used there have just pulled up a car and it was up to us to fit in our luggage.


----------



## Squan66 (Jul 25, 2016)

We used Tropic for many years.  Hans has become so popular we can never get a car anymore.  We use WheelsToGo now.  Excellent service,  clean and nice cars . The owner Ricky is great.


----------



## richontug (Jul 25, 2016)

I booked Tropic for 2 weeks in December last month - glad I got it


----------



## Bac0s (Jul 29, 2016)

We got Tropic this time. Two adults and 2 kids. We have a Hyundai Accent and I worried about the luggage but it was plenty big enough to fit 3 full size suitcases and all 4 of our carry-on backpacks in the trunk.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 29, 2016)

We use Top Drive.


----------



## topmom101 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have been renting from Tropic for years but this year I needed a car for 32 days and while shopping around, I found a new company, CarVenience. They were great and priced at almost $300 less than Tropic. I highly recommend them.


----------



## erm (Aug 11, 2016)

Bac0s, glad to hear that Accent was able to accommodate your family and luggage.  Now I'm confident it will work for us.


----------



## Squan66 (Aug 12, 2016)

When tropic isn't available we use Wheels To Go.  The owner Ricky is outstanding.
They have new vehicles like Hans at Tropic and they even give you a cell phone (you buy the minutes) to use during your rental.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 13, 2016)

deleted......


----------

